# a touch of art



## mathjak107 (Sep 9, 2018)

i like to blur the lines between photography and art .


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 9, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> i like to blur the lines between photography and art .



I really like what you did with this (what appears to be a) cob house


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 9, 2018)

thanks . i try to give each photograph a different look . i never like just shooting things as is . i find most of the time you just have the same boring looking photo everyone else does .


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 9, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> thanks . i try to give each photograph a different look . i never like just shooting things as is . i find most of the time you just have the same boring looking photo everyone else does .


Well, it works


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2018)

I think these are wonderful!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 9, 2018)

I never saw anything like this. I really like the idea. Not knowing anything about photography other than charging the battery and pointing my little Lumix camera and hoping for the best and even less about photo shop,my question is,do you make these changes on the camera or do you fix them on the computer after you take them? It certainly adds another dimension to the photo,nice to frame and display.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 9, 2018)

i shoot very flat and plain in camera . i push the histogram as far right as i can without blowing out the highlights so i get max signal to noise .

that nice noise free exposure  then gives me the latitude later to play in the computer .

learning to use the cameras histogram or having a camera with a histogram makes a nice difference .

the pictures out of camera are very boring and flat and may even be a bit bright. but they shape up nicely later.

anything out of camera is really half baked to me . cameras are very limited to what they can do or see .


----------



## Lara (Sep 9, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> i like to blur the lines between photography and art .


These are my 2 favorites. I like the contrast of blue steel-city and the gray-docks. Against the flat black sky is another successful contrast. The whole work of art draws your eye into the picture. 

The second one truly looks like an awesome painting with an intriguing palette of colors that work so well together. Good job!


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 9, 2018)

thanks . i try to make use of  lines leading in to the frame where i can . it is important to do this especially when you use wide angle lenses . if you don't you get the empty parking lot look where nothing happens in the foreground and it is empty space


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 9, 2018)

Not a fan of stuff like this - usually!

No3 is superb! And I suspect it would be so without the special effects!


----------

